# Side-scan sonar pics: Timber Holes



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

I scanned an 11 mile stretch of the Timber Holes and came a across some cool looking structures. 

The scan swath is 200 yards wide. So if an object takes up a quarter of the scan width, the object is 50 yards wide.

You can click on a picture to take a closer look.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Very cool my man... you gone below to check it out yet?


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

stauty trout said:


> Very cool my man... you gone below to check it out yet?


Not yet. Planning to dive some of these spots when spiny lobster season opens in August.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

FishEyeMaps said:


> Not yet. Planning to dive some of these spots when spiny lobster season opens in August.


10-4

I'm sure they'll be there! I have yet to dive the timber holes... I don't usually venture that far east... we've found a couple good spots south of perdido for them this year though


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

stauty trout said:


> ...we've found a couple good spots south of perdido for them this year though


Cool. 

I have a bunch of Trysler Ground numbers that I need to get out and verify over that way.

FishEye


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

FishEyeMaps said:


> Cool.
> 
> I have a bunch of Trysler Ground numbers that I need to get out and verify over that way.
> 
> FishEye


Nice... Yeah I've acrewed several good one out there over the past few years...
Probably went on possibly the coolest dive I've ever been on out there last time I went out... shot a very nice 20+LB red grouper and got several bugs


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

stauty trout said:


> Nice... Yeah I've acrewed several good one out there over the past few years...
> Probably went on possibly the coolest dive I've ever been on out there last time I went out... shot a very nice 20+LB red grouper and got several bugs


Wow! That's a stud of a red grouper! :notworthy:


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

How did the Timber Hole get it's name?:confused1:


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

FishEyeMaps said:


> Wow! That's a stud of a red grouper! :notworthy:


Thank you sir... It was by far my personal best!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

paxton said:


> How did the Timber Hole get it's name?:confused1:


There are a lot of perfectly cylindrical holes through the limestone in this area. Supposedly used to be a forest area with trees growing through it tens of thousands of years ago. Not far fetched given the photos and videos of preserved cypress trees off of Alabama coast dated to 50,000+ years old.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

aquatic argobull said:


> There are a lot of perfectly cylindrical holes through the limestone in this area. Supposedly used to be a forest area with trees growing through it tens of thousands of years ago. Not far fetched given the photos and videos of preserved cypress trees off of Alabama coast dated to 50,000+ years old.


 
Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

stauty trout said:


> Very cool my man... you gone below to check it out yet?


Whack 'um dove three of the spots last week. He posted some video here: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/2013-07-25-video-founder-fun-177753/


----------

